Ask HN: What are some good resources about being an effective mentor? - notus
======
sarcasmatwork
Leadership skills would be up there ... Grab any book from John Maxwell

Communication skills... "Everyone communicates, not everyone connects", "How
to win friends and influence people"

------
gshdg
The Manager’s Path by Camille Fournier has a great chapter on the topic. It’s
engineering-specific.

